# Mathews Z light ?



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Mathews Forum*

Check with Bob Jenkins on the Mathews Forum. He'll fix you up with the info you need.

SLash


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

Slash,
I was hoping to get the info without having to become a member of the mathews forum. If I don't hear anything in the next day or so I guess I'll end up doing that.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

I just went into the Mathews Library and the oldest bow manual was 2002.

You will have to talk to Mathews unless maybe D. Boone might know. I think he kept some old manuals, try sending him a PM.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Don't need to be a member. Click on bows, then discontinued bows. Z-Light 1996-1998, IBO 300, uses the pro cam, ATA 36", BH 6-1/2 (both approx), 65 or 80% let-off. String 92-3/4, cable 39". If the cam is a 29" it should say Pro BR or Pro BRHL for a right hander. The cams are found in the library.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

thank you red44. I'll give him a call and verify the cams.


----------



## Easttxbowhntr (Jun 26, 2021)

Where would I find this forum y'all are talking about I have the exact same bow and am trying to find how to time the cam in it for this year's bow season


----------

